# what i'm thankful for



## Jemm (Sep 18, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Jemm said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I too am thankful for posts via mobile devices!


----------



## Jemm (Sep 18, 2012)

I have been an emotional fruit loop dime H said he wants to separate. Tonight he went out its me my son and dogs watching tv together, its the most peace I've felt in days, it feels nice and I can't wait for my new place and more of these nights
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jemm (Sep 18, 2012)

UpnOver said:


> I too am thankful for posts via mobile devices!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

